# Audi Dope emblem!!



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

Just found 2 on Ebay and I bought one of the 2 already :laugh: Get the last one fast!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dope...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aa81b4d1e


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

dammmm $40!! i was thinking 10 bucks...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Whyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

oh... i get it.
they took the audi rings logo, and made them into letters. 

:screwy:


----------



## cubantexan (Jun 8, 2010)

jmass said:


> Just found 2 on Ebay and I bought one of the 2 already :laugh: Get the last one fast!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dope...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aa81b4d1e




Seriously? This is not a civic. Kind of douche` bagginess.

-my 2 cent


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

as much as i've wanted this, if you look at the picture, it is not curved with the body...so you have 2 lines sticking off the car, idk that would upset me, gives it an unclean look imo...if it was cambered w/ the hatch id be all for it


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

x SMURF x said:


> as much as i've wanted this, if you look at the picture, it is not curved with the body...so you have 2 lines sticking off the car, idk that would upset me, gives it an unclean look imo...if it was cambered w/ the hatch id be all for it


= not dope


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

I got one and it fits perfectly, needed to heat it to bend


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

eh me + heat = bad

lol i'd probably melt it, or w/e. eventually once i feel like my car has earned its right to carry the dope emblem, i'm gonna make it myself in CAD and get it custom made opcorn:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

do what I did, just buy a Dope sticker and stick it on the rear window somewhere.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

can you imagine this lighting up saying dope !
http://www.hgtuning.com/en/urun_detay.asp?K=1&M=1&KID=29&UID=10&s=&ss=Lighted Logo Black And White#


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Whyyyyyyy!!!





SilverSquirrel said:


> oh... i get it.
> they took the audi rings logo, and made them into letters.
> 
> :screwy:





cubantexan said:


> Seriously? This is not a civic. Kind of douche` bagginess.
> 
> -my 2 cent


this.


----------



## AWDb5Dub (Oct 22, 2009)

There is a guy on the forums who makes them cheaper! i just bought one myself

Username is kb5, and he is making me a custom one sooo yea. Just throwin that out there he is sellin them for $30 for a regular one, white black blue red, etc.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

This on the front









or this on the rear









equally horrible.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

lol bump!


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

So Studebaker is back in business? Is it built in Canada?



:screwy:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

why? 

also looks like it doesnt even lay flush on the body. this is more ebay junk.


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

How about somebody posts a pic of it installed on a car...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

lmao bump!


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

Got some pics.. I agree that if you're running some aggressive chamber this could look cool otherwise its tacky.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

nope


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

ROFLMAO bump!


----------



## Spitzbergen (Sep 10, 2010)

No thanks, not for me.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Need that on a baseball cap. So everybody knows who you are, wherever you go.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

LWNY said:


> Need that on a baseball cap. So everybody knows who you are, wherever you go.


backwards baseball cap.


----------



## ozarkgolfer (Sep 16, 2010)

Dopey if you ask me....:facepalm:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Puke


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

FreeGolf said:


> why?
> 
> also looks like it doesnt even lay flush on the body. this is more ebay junk.


I just shot myself in the dick....fyl dude :banghead::what:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

TBomb said:


> nope


I'd rather get this on my car.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

BrandonF said:


> Got some pics.. I agree that if you're running some aggressive chamber this could look cool otherwise its tacky.


all of this is just awful... complete garbage. 

:thumbdown:


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

To each there own. I kind of dig it, but it would have to be cheaper, and curved to the body lines for me to get one.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

it's junk and looks dumb. almost as bad as that tattoo.


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

the dude holding the dope emblems shirt is not dope. who says dope anymore anyways? :facepalm:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

the sons and daughters of the people who still say groovy?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

cooterbo said:


> the dude holding the dope emblems shirt is not dope. who says dope anymore anyways? :facepalm:


i mean...i say dope, every now and then...i also say word a lot :thumbup:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> i mean...i say dope, every now and then...i also say word a lot :thumbup:


You better change the "F" on your Ford with "W". You say "Fresh" also?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

LWNY said:


> You better change the "F" on your Ford with "W". You say "Fresh" also?


I kind of say "Fresh" every now and then. "Word" is when I'm trying to be nostalgic.
Nowadays, "word" is replaced with "preach"


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

LWNY said:


> You better change the "F" on your Ford with "W". You say "Fresh" also?


honestly, if i DID have a ford, i probably would cuz that just funny


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

what about an emblem that says poop?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

cooterbo said:


> what about an emblem that says poop?


I hope no one from any other car forums see this, but can't we also do "nope" then?


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

LMAO!!! I can't believe that there were so many people who liked the idea of this. I bought it cuz I 
thought it would be funny to rest on my dashboard when I showed up to meets. I WOULD NEVER actually put this on the exterior of my car. I mainly posted this thread to see who's opinion I SHOULD NOT trust on this forum and for everyone who liked the idea, you have terrible taste in my opinion. I actually ordered the black oem Audi rings for the exterior of my car, not the "dope" ones lol. And the people who posted the idea of light up rings and/or who have them on their car, you should definitely be driving a ricer :facepalm:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

jmass said:


> LMAO!!! I can't believe that there were so many people who liked the idea of this. I bought it cuz I
> thought it would be funny to rest on my dashboard when I showed up to meets. I WOULD NEVER actually put this on the exterior of my car. I mainly posted this thread to see who's opinion I SHOULD NOT trust on this forum and for everyone who liked the idea, you have terrible taste in my opinion. I actually ordered the black oem Audi rings for the exterior of my car, not the "dope" ones lol. And the people who posted the idea of light up rings and/or who have them on their car, you should definitely be driving a ricer :facepalm:


you opinion homie, don't hate on people for theirs, or you'll just be making enemies :beer:


----------



## Guest#100 (Apr 28, 2011)

nbpt_a3 said:


> i just shot myself in the dick....fyl dude :banghead::what:


f--k salt!


----------



## EndlessWinter (Mar 17, 2009)

Michael Monsoor said:


> f--k salt!


OH! Bob Saget!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

jmass said:


> LMAO!!! I can't believe that there were so many people who liked the idea of this. I bought it cuz I
> thought it would be funny to rest on my dashboard when I showed up to meets. I WOULD NEVER actually put this on the exterior of my car. I mainly posted this thread to see who's opinion I SHOULD NOT trust on this forum and for everyone who liked the idea, you have terrible taste in my opinion. I actually ordered the black oem Audi rings for the exterior of my car, not the "dope" ones lol. And the people who posted the idea of light up rings and/or who have them on their car, you should definitely be driving a ricer :facepalm:



I'm calling BS, you changed your mind AFTER reading what people said and then tried to save face by posting this crap.:facepalm:


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

http://www.shoplowerclass.com/index...category_id=19&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

One Word - Deutchrice


----------



## Speedy6 (Oct 7, 2011)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

They are available to those who are interested.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

SuCi0 said:


> They are available to those who are interested.


where and how much?

not interested to put on my car though haha


----------



## kayubassist (Oct 7, 2009)

would be nice to put this emblem up on a garage wall or something with all the stickers and stuff


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

kayubassist said:


> would be nice to put this emblem up on a garage wall or something with all the stickers and stuff


My thoughts exactly. Still not paying $30 for one, maybe at $10-15.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

kayubassist said:


> would be nice to put this emblem up on a garage wall or something with all the stickers and stuff


yeah exactly just something to hang around my room


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

They go for 40 on ebay. Im selling for $10 less. 
http://www.shoplowerclass.com/index...category_id=19&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BrandonF said:


> Got some pics.. I agree that if you're running some aggressive chamber this could look cool otherwise its tacky.


It's funny these were posted on 4/20.


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

different vendor. a friend of mine actually had them made.


----------



## rj.r1005 (Jul 31, 2020)

*Found the audi dope emblem*

only place I found that has them is on wncsco .com


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

rj.r1005 said:


> only place I found that has them is on wncsco .com


Your first post and you resurrect a nine year old thread. I know most of the people on it and none of them still have their A3s.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Pretty sure it's an attempt to get people to type that link into their browser.


----------



## rj.r1005 (Jul 31, 2020)

Yupp because the company that bought out the maker of these emblems is now that site


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

rj.r1005 said:


> Yupp because the company that bought out the maker of these emblems is now that site


But you can't put the actual link in, because scam.


----------

